# Airlock for Steel Tank?



## joshjacobsen (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi,

I'm transitioning from carboys to a stainless steel, variable volume tank and wanted to inquire as to whether or not the lid gasket is effective in essentially replacing an airlock? 

I'm less concerned with the gasket function during primary fermentation where my original S02 dosage and the C02 being produced will protect from oxygen. However, once that's completed I imagine I can't simply tighten the gasket entirely as the remaining sugar will presumably slowly ferment, necessitating a means to release C02 without uptake of oxygen. Is that an accurate assessment? 

If so, do I simply remove the gasket and replace w/ an rubber stopper that's large enough for the hole and then use an airlock as I'm accustomed to w/ carboys?

Thanks!


----------



## balatonwine (Dec 31, 2017)

If this is a Speidel tank, they sell the correct rubber stoppers and airlocks to go with their tanks. I assume, but do not know, that the hole size will also fit any number of silicone waterless airlocks on the market.


----------



## joshjacobsen (Dec 31, 2017)

Thanks @balatonwine! Just to double confirm, are you saying that my original assumption about the lack of ability to inhibit oxygen uptake is correct?


----------



## balatonwine (Jan 1, 2018)

joshjacobsen said:


> are you saying that my original assumption about the lack of ability to inhibit oxygen uptake is correct?



Yes, you want to limit O2 contact on the wine so you do not want to leave that cap unscrewed at this point of wine making.

Side note:

To me the gasket on a variable tank is the one around the floating lid that you pump up like an inner tube to seal the lid in place. Some use wax to seal the lid instead of the gasket.

The photos are of the air vent.

So I was a little confused to be frank. But assume you meant the little rubber gasket in the screw cap. 

If you are storing in this tank to degas or allow any final fermentation then you certainly do not want to tighten the screw cap on the vent. Use some form of air lock. When the wine is all degassed, then you can top up, and tighten down the screw cap to prevent any air entry, and let the wine age.

But keep an eye on all gaskets and seals. Any can fail or leak if installed wrong (or if simply defective).


----------



## JohnT (Jan 5, 2018)

What I do is this..

If the wine is still fermenting, I offset the lid (raise it up by 4 inches or so) above the level of the wine.
I like to use a rubber stopper and a standard fermentation trap. If yours are anything like my tanks, a #10 stopper should fit. 

Once fermentation stops, lower the lid back down.


----------



## joshjacobsen (Jan 5, 2018)

balatonwine said:


> Yes, you want to limit O2 contact on the wine so you do not want to leave that cap unscrewed at this point of wine making.
> 
> Side note:
> 
> ...



Thanks @balatonwine and totally makes sense regarding gasket (inner-tube) vs. air-vent/cap verbiage, my apologies on the confusion!


----------



## joshjacobsen (Jan 5, 2018)

JohnT said:


> What I do is this..
> 
> If the wine is still fermenting, I offset the lid (raise it up by 4 inches or so) above the level of the wine.
> I like to use a rubber stopper and a standard fermentation trap. If yours are anything like my tanks, a #10 stopper should fit.
> ...



Thanks @JohnT!


----------

